# Pardus has been holding out on us.



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2016)

Didn't realize that @pardus owned a firearms company in Turkey.


Pardus Arms


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm sure we will get us the SS discount. I'm partial to the stainless and wood.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2016)

Hahaha, our new product line is flame throwers with bayonet lugs!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 4, 2016)

pardus said:


> Hahaha, our new product line is flame throwers with bayonet lugs!



The a....Flame throwers, they're a......laser sighted, right?


----------



## CQB (Dec 5, 2016)

Flame thrower with a bayonet, sort of like a Haka.


----------

